# The Aran Poncho completed at last.



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

I knit this poncho fo myself as a birthday present to me, but my sister has taken a liking to it. She is going to Canada on the 28th so I told her she could have it. Ill maybe start a new one for myself. :? :? :?


----------



## rogmankir (Aug 8, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Mandonan (Nov 7, 2011)

Beautiful, you're a great sister!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

It is beautiful! she will be happy to have it in Canada this time of the year as some places are quite chilly. 

You do wonderful work. Where in Canada is she visiting? 

Shirley (designer1234)


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

That is just amazing!


----------



## CraftyHorse (Mar 30, 2011)

Very pretty, Great job!!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm smiling :-D :-D 

Here you finally make something "just for you" and you end up giving it away!!! It's a wonderful example of the kind of people we knitters are. 

I do hope you enjoyed this project enough to make another one for yourself. It's stunning and looks like a LOT of hours of hard work.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

So beautiful!!! What a great sister you are. You did a great job.


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

That is stunning! Lucky sister you have there! What a generous person you are.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

Very nice work. You do deserve to make one for yourself.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

That's so pretty.


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

That's beautiful!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Really nice! What a good sister you are!
Vicki


----------



## JodiLynn60 (Jul 19, 2011)

Spectacular!!! 
You knitted a beautiful piece! :thumbup: 
Your sister must love you very much and I am sure she will be so proud to wear it on her vacation. 

You should enter this at the fair, or submit to one of the knitting magazines. 

It's THAT BEAUTIFUL!!
Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Beautiful, do you have the pattern number?


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

How absolutely beautiful !! And a wonderful sister, to boot.
I know you will receive pleasure in seeing her wear it.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

It's beautiful Carole, I hope your sister will get you something wonderful for your Birthday (Boxing Day) in it's place.


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Beautiful! You are a talented knitter and a wonderful sister.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

now that is absolutely beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Beautiful work. It looks so warm too.


----------



## Ellie2438 (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow!!! Beautiful. xx


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Absolutely stunning work. Leonora. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## snowsaint (Aug 3, 2011)

Gorgeous poncho! Lucky sister! Keep the next one!


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

She is going to waterloo I think its about 60 miles out of Toronto, one of my neices is getting married on the 30th.


Designer1234 said:


> It is beautiful! she will be happy to have it in Canada this time of the year as some places are quite chilly.
> 
> You do wonderful work. Where in Canada is she visiting?
> 
> Shirley (designer1234)


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

It is sooo pretty. Thankyou.


----------



## Betilda60 (Dec 13, 2011)

CARABELLA said:


> I knit this poncho fo myself as a birthday present to me, but my sister has taken a liking to it. She is going to Canada on the 28th so I told her she could have it. Ill maybe start a new one for myself. :? :? :?


That is so beautiful Carabella. When I first taught myself to knit I started an aran sweater for my husband. I got the front made, but realized that he would never wear it so I never finished it. 
You did amazing job. I don't think that I would part with it very easily.


----------



## grandmas hands (Apr 12, 2011)

I am like that with my daughter...it would always make me feel so good to see my work on her. Proud I guess. Happy for her. Stitches of love I guess. Oh... and yours are quite amazing.


----------



## katrinka (Sep 27, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!
kat


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

I love it. Beautiful work.


----------



## heathert (Jul 27, 2011)

That is gorgeous. Can I be your sister too?


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## errjan46 (May 23, 2011)

Oh heathert, you beat me to it, I want a sister like that. My first reaction when I saw it was , WOWWWWWWWWWW, that is beautiful work.


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Its a very old pattern I bought from ebay, BELLMANS ARAN KNITTING 1254


pamgillies1 said:


> Beautiful, do you have the pattern number?


----------



## heathert (Jul 27, 2011)

How about the first of us to go to Ireland gets to be her sister? I'm planning 2013 - how about you. We actually have rellies in that same County.


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Very, very nice.


----------



## patty1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Incredible can you share this pattern? I am a new knitter but this looks like something I could make. I love it, fantastic job. What yarn and size needle did you use so I can save to buy. Beautiful


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. You are a generous sister.


----------



## ElissaB (Dec 5, 2011)

Fantastic!!!!
Looks really warm.


----------



## joyeates (May 4, 2011)

As the pattern is vintage - pre decimalisation and Bellmans are out of business, could you share it please?


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

great job! my birthday is in january!!


----------



## MadsWeb (May 27, 2011)

This is beautiful. I know your sister is thrilled to get it.


----------



## poochy2 (Aug 19, 2011)

Just beautiful. Can I be your sister also. My birthday is in February but as it is summer I am happy to wait lol.


----------



## poochy2 (Aug 19, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lindakaren (Apr 22, 2011)

LOVELY


----------



## knttngram (Feb 18, 2011)

You certainly do very impressive work.


----------



## marg777 (Mar 28, 2011)

Beautiful Poncho, what a great gift to your sister for her triop to Canada. Hopefully she will visit Vancouver, awesome !! Wishing her a great visit to Canada, Merry Christmas, marg777 Vancouver BC


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow! Gorgeous! And you are a great sister! :thumbup:


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh nice! Very beautiful! 

V/r,
Doogie


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

If you send me a PM with your email address I will try.


joyeates said:


> As the pattern is vintage - pre decimalisation and Bellmans are out of business, could you share it please?


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

If you send me a PM with your email address I will try, other than that it can be got on ebay just type in Aran poncho knitting pattern.


patty1 said:


> Incredible can you share this pattern? I am a new knitter but this looks like something I could make. I love it, fantastic job. What yarn and size needle did you use so I can save to buy. Beautiful


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

Your poncho is stunning! If you can legally post it, I would also love the pattern. It would look sensational on my DD or one of my GDs. Oh Oh, it just dawned on me once they get a look at it, I'll not get away with just making one. LOL


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

I bought the pattern from ebay BELLMANS ARAN KNITTING 1254 it is a very old pattern but the women copies and sells them.


pamgillies1 said:


> Beautiful, do you have the pattern number?


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Im laughing at the thought of it, I already have ten sisters, but you know the saying the more the merrier, yous are more than welcome.


heathert said:


> How about the first of us to go to Ireland gets to be her sister? I'm planning 2013 - how about you. We actually have rellies in that same County.


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

yes..It is very very nice..BUT..I sure hope she is bringing a winter coat also!..its cold in Canada in the winter...all of our bitter cold days in the winter in Maine..start with prevailing winds from Canada. some of those winds create..-30 degrees ( this is the same in C and F)..wow on the poncho!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

That is beautiful, awesome job and awesome sisiter


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

Really nice work


----------



## heathert (Jul 27, 2011)

Mine's February.


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Gulp. Gulp again. I quit. Beautiful!


----------



## kksunshine (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow! It is beautiful! I only hope to knit half as good as that someday


----------



## Laura3720 (Dec 10, 2011)

That is a beautiful piece of work--so elegant looking! She is going to get compliments on it all through her trip. Wow!


----------



## suef3711 (Aug 30, 2011)

What a beautiful poncho. Love the pattern. You did a fantastic job.

Sue from ma


----------



## sandymac (Nov 20, 2011)

You are so sweet.Your poncho is beautiful.


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Joanie 5 (Apr 12, 2011)

Awsome


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

CARABELLA said:


> I knit this poncho fo myself as a birthday present to me, but my sister has taken a liking to it. She is going to Canada on the 28th so I told her she could have it. Ill maybe start a new one for myself. :? :? :?


That is realy fab love it.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Awesome!!


----------



## gaylepatrolia (Jun 10, 2011)

you are one terrific sister!


----------



## gaylepatrolia (Jun 10, 2011)

you are one terrific sister!


----------



## maidinkent (Jul 17, 2011)

simply stunning - you must have so much patience to knit that, it's gorgeous - well done .


----------



## Lisa in TX (Aug 10, 2011)

That is so beautiful!


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

that is LOVELY!!


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

Stunning! Really beautiful work. And you deserve the Sister of the Year Award!


----------



## Debsknits (Nov 11, 2011)

That's beautiful. Great job. Seems like alot of work and time. I never seem to knit for myself. Everything I do I always think of someone I want to give it to.


----------



## ladydog (Nov 21, 2011)

I've never seen anything so lovely. If the pattern is postable would you post it?


----------



## luvprettycolors (Aug 27, 2011)

The poncho is beautiful!


----------



## yak1939 (Nov 26, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! It has to be the prettiest poncho pattern I have ever seen, plus your work is fantastic! Lucky sister!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Ohhhhhh, Carabella, lovely!!!! You are sweet to give it to your sister. Yessssss, you need to make one for yourself. It is stunning! you did an excellent job! ;0)


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## wickedfun (Jul 2, 2011)

That is lovely! I am not sure I could bear to part with it! What a good sister you are!

Dee


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

It's beautiful! Your sister is blessed that you gave it to her.


----------



## Tabby123 (Nov 27, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

wow georgeous


----------



## CallenNC (Nov 29, 2011)

What a lucky girl, your sister. That is just beautiful. My mother knit me one when I was small and I about wore it out I loved it so much.


----------



## patty1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Can I adopt you as my sister?


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

That is a WOW!!! Beautiful job...lucky sister!!! Yes, you need one, too!!! Keep up the good work...GG


----------



## patty1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Can I please adopt you as my sister?


----------



## Irishgirl (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm up for adoption. Just simply beutiful.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

That is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

that is so much work and so beautiful. if i see someone wearing it here in canada i will ask her if she or her sister made it.
of course, if she doesn't have an irish brogue i'll know it isn't her. LOL


----------



## wreni (Dec 6, 2011)

Simply..., Sublime!


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

CARABELLA said:


> I knit this poncho fo myself as a birthday present to me, but my sister has taken a liking to it. She is going to Canada on the 28th so I told her she could have it. Ill maybe start a new one for myself. :? :? :?


I can see why she fell in love with it, I would too. It is beautiful!!


----------



## carolky (May 3, 2011)

WOW!! Can't think of a word to properly describe how pretty I think it is. When I grow up, I want to knit just like you. 
Admiration from Kentucky


----------



## Krissyb1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Wow, beautiful!


----------



## Ruth67 (Mar 15, 2011)

It is just lovely!


----------



## grammajen (Mar 22, 2011)

Juat gorgeous...and I love how it hugs your neck.


----------



## Cate 001 (Jun 2, 2011)

Lovely, nice work!


----------



## Jillobeach (Nov 8, 2011)

Very nice, I'd love to bae able to knit that. I'll try one day.


----------



## billb1946 (Nov 23, 2011)

Splendiferous. Is all I can come up with.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Just goes to show how truly loved sisters are. We will give to them our hearts, souls, and poncho! That is so beautiful and I know you put alot of time and talent into it, but, just remember no matter how proud you would have been to wear it, your sister will be even prouder and know how much you love her ever time she puts it on. It will be a hug from you each time.


----------



## Knitstoomuch (Dec 14, 2011)

Beautiful work. Your sister is one lucky lady.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Very nice work. You did a beautiful job on that. I would love to make one like that


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

well done looks nice and warm


----------



## Chickadee'sNest (Aug 23, 2011)

Absolutely exquisite!! You'd better be careful - with ten sisters, you may need to knit nine more before you get to keep one. :lol: Would love to have the pattern, if it's possible. Keep up the good work. Dee


----------



## Annette1166 (May 17, 2011)

Sooo very pretty!! Your a very generous sister.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Gorgeous. The prettiest I have seen in a long time.


----------



## Judyrohe (Mar 11, 2011)

Now this is positively stunning. I just love it.


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Please adopt me. I am potty trained.


----------



## dollyruel (Jul 18, 2011)

Carabella.....you did such a beautiful job.......itts amazing !!! Could you post the pattern or let us know where to get it. Thanks and Happy Holidays !!! :thumbup: Dolly


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow! Not your 60'sversion of a poncho.


----------



## patty1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Where did you egt the pattern


----------



## suzieknit (Dec 14, 2011)

rearly nice been looking for a patern for a long time were did you get it from


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

kyterp said:


> Please adopt me. I am potty trained.


OMGosh. I am killing myself laughing over you are potty trained!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## suzieknit (Dec 14, 2011)

rearly nice been looking for a while for a patern like that were did you find it, well done


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

wow


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

LOVELY-LOVELY!!!


----------



## sgoldsand (Dec 14, 2011)

The poncho is gorgeous. Where did you get the pattern?


----------



## Butterflies61 (Sep 4, 2011)

This is absolutely gorgeous!. I am in the process of knitting an aran sweater for DH and my daughter wants a Bikers Jacket. The next project will be for me.....
Any chance of the pattern?


----------



## pfflyer (Feb 10, 2011)

I would be interested in knowing what pattern you used and if it is available.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful poncho. It looks lovely and warm x


----------



## kdweave (Oct 11, 2011)

That is simply beautiful! Would you be interested in adopting a sister? :lol:


----------



## kdweave (Oct 11, 2011)

That is simply beautiful! Would you be interested in adopting a sister? :lol:


----------



## GrammyMe (Sep 27, 2011)

Beeeeautiful!!!


----------



## 1cleaner (Aug 24, 2011)

You are a very good sister...Sisters are the best, I have 2 myself.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

That is so pretty. She will need it here.


----------



## marthasue (Sep 6, 2011)

I wish I were your sister!!


----------



## nancyk (Aug 2, 2011)

This is absolutely beautiful. Very soft looking and stylish. You're going to get a lot of compliments on this one, and one of them from here.


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Gorgeous. amazing work and I hope you start working on one for you.


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

Beautiful poncho.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh so pretty!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I ditto that request...LOL beautiful. and warm


heathert said:


> That is gorgeous. Can I be your sister too?


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Carabella, that is truly outstanding. The pattern and your workmanship are gorgeous. Thanks for sharing. This is special!!
Edie(EdithAnn)


----------



## Elaine.Fitz (Mar 27, 2011)

Carabella,This is really just beautiful and such perfect knitting! I love it! Elaine


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow that is just georgeous. If it was me I would be almost glad to start again for myself, hope the cold weather waits for you.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lol at everyone clamoring to be ur sister.. enjoy ur accolades.. u deserve them


----------



## mother (Mar 27, 2011)

What knitting...gorgeous   :thumbup:


----------



## kreweel (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful, and thanks for sharing the info on the pattern, I just went and ordered it. This will be so nice to throw on.
:0


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

It is just awesome gorgeous!


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Chickadee'sNest said:


> Absolutely exquisite!! You'd better be careful - with ten sisters, you may need to knit nine more before you get to keep one. :lol: Would love to have the pattern, if it's possible. Keep up the good work. Dee


Hi,If you can PM your your email address ill try to send it. :-D


----------



## glojax (Mar 27, 2011)

Awesome, beautiful, what more is there to say.
Happy Holidays


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

That is so absolutely beautiful, such a stunning job you did, the pattern is perfect. No wonder your sister took a liking to it. I did too--sister! Thank you for sharing, and thank you for sending me a pattern I ask you for.


----------



## Yarngrandma (Jul 19, 2011)

That is just beautiful!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

That is really pretty...I don't blame her for taking a liking to it!


----------



## Marymac65 (Oct 25, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Elaineanne (May 25, 2011)

It is beautiful, your sister is lucky to have such a good sister.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

WOW! (Wow for the good work...and wow for being such a loving sister!) Gaynell


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

And if anyone would like the pattern please PM me with your email and I will try to send it on.And thanks to everyone who left such lovely comments.


CARABELLA said:


> I knit this poncho fo myself as a birthday present to me, but my sister has taken a liking to it. She is going to Canada on the 28th so I told her she could have it. Ill maybe start a new one for myself. :? :? :?


----------



## LolaBean (Apr 6, 2011)

Beautiful and cozy looking!!


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Very, very pretty! I can just see it in the color red for Christmas!


----------



## pfflyer (Feb 10, 2011)

CARABELLA said:


> And if anyone would like the pattern please PM me with your email and I will try to send it on.And thanks to everyone who left such lovely comments.
> 
> 
> CARABELLA said:
> ...


I think your poncho is terrific! Just beautiful.
Pattern please.
I don't know if I am that talented and ambitious but I might be able to tackle it.
[email protected]


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

It's really very pretty and timeless too......I hardly have anything of knitting I made for myself and it is almost always given away to an admirer.


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

oh my, oh my! Spectacular.


----------



## ver2car (May 10, 2011)

What a great sister you are! I love this and am sure I could not have parted with it! It is magnificent, really.


----------



## gerken (Oct 29, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous. You are one of a kind sister.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

What a beauty! Thanks for sharing


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

Wow! It is beautiful!


----------



## scrow (Dec 9, 2011)

Please let us know where to get the pattern, it's beautiful and just what I'm looking for


----------



## tookie. (Apr 10, 2011)

That has got to be the most beautiful poncho I have ever laid eyes on! You did an outstanding job. What a caring person, to give it away. You must make one for yourself before the other sisters get one!


----------



## PittyPat (Jul 2, 2011)

Beautiful....I don't have a sister . Would you like to adopt me? I'd love a blue one.....Smile.PittyPat


----------



## scrow (Dec 9, 2011)

How do I get you my e-mail address, I would love to know where to get the pattern,


----------



## Janec41 (Feb 8, 2011)

I love cable patterns. This is just beautiful and beautifully knitted. Great job!


----------



## Chickadee'sNest (Aug 23, 2011)

Carabella -- Don't get overly excited about a lot of things, but this poncho is truly an exception. And you did such a beautiful job of knitting. I will be most appreciative if you can steer me toward the pattern. Thanks so much in advance. Dee at Chickadee's Nest Sorry, will do a PM. What can I say--I'm blonde!


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

scrow. Click on her name then on send PM (Private message) a box comes up, type in your email and press send.


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

MY GOODNESS, this poncho is absolutely beautiful!!! I especially like your color choice, as it makes the pattern stitches 'pop out' so they can be fully appreciated. Lovely stitchery. You really outdid yourself on this one.


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

Beautiful. Great work.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Very, very pretty


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow Cara! You're a good sister. It's so beautiful and the work is wonderful. 

Thanks for showing it!

Anita


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

joyeates said:


> As the pattern is vintage - pre decimalisation and Bellmans are out of business, could you share it please?


I think this is the URL for the pattern. I found it on the Patons yarn web site. It does appear to be the same.

http://www.patonsyarns.com/data/pattern/pdf/Patons_ClassicWool942_01_kn_ponchobag.en_US.pdf


----------



## mccreamg (Oct 2, 2011)

that is so beautiful. Wonderful job. Would like pattern if possible. Don't know when I could do it but still the pattern is just to beautiful and your work is great


----------



## RitaIndy (Nov 23, 2011)

Leaves me absolutely speechless!!!!!


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

That is an elegant, beautiful poncho. You have a very lucky sister. Great work!


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi you need to send me a private message.


scrow said:


> How do I get you my e-mail address, I would love to know where to get the pattern,


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

If you sen me your email address by Pm I will try and send it to you.


scrow said:


> Please let us know where to get the pattern, it's beautiful and just what I'm looking for


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

You did a beautiful job and how a very special sister you are. Thank you for sharing. :-D


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

well it is beautiful,some say this is out of style but they are coming back.you work is wonderful great job.


----------



## Bknitting (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice


----------



## chyann (Aug 16, 2011)

beautiful work


----------



## niner (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh my, would you like to adopt another sister ? It is beautiful. Looks so warm. Great for our Maine winters.



CARABELLA said:


> I knit this poncho fo myself as a birthday present to me, but my sister has taken a liking to it. She is going to Canada on the 28th so I told her she could have it. Ill maybe start a new one for myself. :? :? :?


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Yona:

Like you, most of my knitting is done for others. However, come 2012, this is going to change! I am presently working on a poncho for myself, as well as a bedspread. After Christmas is over, I am going to make myself a few beautiful cowls, an infinity scarf and a sweater or two!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I would have trouble giving that away, maybe just loan it!


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

That has to be one of the nicest Ponchos I've seen. Great job, love the colour too. Wow!!!
Leanna x


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful poncho.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

The patons one is different but still beautiful, printed this one off as well!!!!


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh My, absolutely Gorgeous. I've never seen that pattern before.

Is the pattern available?

knittykitty


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

After this, you'd better teach that sister to knit ;-)


----------



## JoyM (Dec 14, 2011)

You should be very proud of yourself. Beautiful job. And I probably would have given that to my sister too had I made that.


----------



## beverlyH (Oct 26, 2011)

Beautifully done. Don't you just feel good when someone so close to you appreciates your craft and chooses to wear it. I am sure it makes your day. I too would have have given it to my sister. I made an afghan bedspread for my sister's wedding shower gift and she has cherish it to this day as she is now married 50 years. Keep knitting. A day without knitting is like a day without sunshine.


----------



## beadbum (May 4, 2011)

So beautiful and perfect! You did an awesome job...you are such a wonderful sister


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh my. What beautiful work. Ever considered adoption? I'm available.


----------



## dena (Nov 13, 2011)

Simply beautiful!


----------



## Johnna (Mar 27, 2011)

What a beautiful pancho! The cables are great!


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Carabella !!!!!!!!!!! It is gorgeous.. What an artist you are. I would love to do that but my to-so list is now longer than I am.


----------



## traffy163 (May 16, 2011)

simply stunning work!!!!!...lucky sister thats for sure...


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

Carabella, it is gorgeous. I particularly like the way it comes up high around the neck. How very generous of you to give it to your sister. She is one lucky lady!!!


----------



## MrsJanis678 (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow, fantastic looking!


----------



## lfitzie (Apr 4, 2011)

If this pattern can be shared I would love to try one. Thanks, [email protected]


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

WOW! That is truly impressive.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh my that is so beautiful, your Sister will be thrilled.A above where can I get the pattern. Love it.


----------



## momrnbk (Nov 26, 2011)

What a great sister you are! Absolutely beautiful job.


----------



## marlene13 (Jun 4, 2011)

Wow, beautiful for a cold climate. well done.


----------



## dinahflo (Nov 28, 2011)

That is so pretty!


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

Very Pretty!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

That is the most gorgeous poncho I have ever seen! Well done!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knit one crochet too (Nov 16, 2011)

That is so pretty! Great Job!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh wow, it is absolutely stunning, no wonder your sister took a liking to it, so would I. What a great achievement.


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

That's so beautiful! Wish I was your sister! 
You have a kind and generous heart!
Shirley


----------



## aunt lee (Jun 23, 2011)

great work, lucky sister


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

That is really beautiful..


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

That's just beautiful! Your a really great sister :thumbup:


----------



## wilkinsmo (Aug 29, 2011)

Carole what a lovely poncho you should be very proud of your work. I have been looking for a pattern for some time without success could you let me know the pattern details please. Maureen. UK


----------



## hand-maeven (Jan 18, 2011)

What a generous sister you are! This is a lovely poncho and such a beautifully knitted piece. Awesome!


----------



## Mary Larson (Apr 21, 2011)

That is really a beautiful piece of work and your sister is certainly a lucky lady. I would also like to have the pattern if you could send it to me. My E-Mail address is "[email protected]". Thank you so much for sharing this with us. Also, what yarn and needles did you use for this beautiful piece? Thanks again!
Mary


----------



## jean-k (Apr 23, 2011)

Beautiful Work lucky sister - Any chance of the pattern name and number please.
Jean-k


----------



## jean-k (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi,
Do you have the Aaran Poncho pattern, if so, may I be so forward as to ask for a copy please.
My e-mail is [email protected]
Thank you advance if this is possible.
Cheers
Jean-k


----------



## knitting fool (Nov 27, 2011)

What a beautiful poncho I love it


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh! It is absolutely beautiful....love it!!


----------



## Chayjan (Oct 4, 2011)

Gosh how lovely Jan


----------



## Chayjan (Oct 4, 2011)

Gosh how lovely Jan


----------



## Wendy41 (Mar 8, 2011)

That is truly a beautiful job!!!


----------



## grammasueward (Oct 3, 2011)

Carabella, this poncho is just beautiful!!! I have looked everywhere for a pattern for a cable poncho like this!! Could you share with us where we might locate it?? Please!!This is my first post, but I have enjoyed the talk for months! And this poncho was a huge incentive to me to get started commuicating with you all!


----------



## grammasueward (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks Pamgilles


----------



## battye one (May 23, 2011)

that is absolutely wow!!!! can do a lot but am not game enough to do that


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

really beautiful love the cable


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

An eyestopper - gorgeous!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Fabulous poncho. Congratulations on a wonderful job. And what a special person you are to give it to your sister! Does she know how special you are? By the way, you wouldn't want to adopt another sister would you?


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. I also have a sister and many times I've made something for myself and immediately I see that look in her eyes....so I get out the needles and start again.

Sisters are special.


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

This is amazing - so beautifully knitted. It is going to look terrific on. I do hope you get to make one for yourself, a New Year project? Happy Christmas.


----------



## PaTriciaD (Nov 20, 2011)

That's a beautiful poncho, and a wonderful thing to do.


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

All I can say is ""WOW, WOW, WOW""" Beautiful work..


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful.


CARABELLA said:


> I knit this poncho fo myself as a birthday present to me, but my sister has taken a liking to it. She is going to Canada on the 28th so I told her she could have it. Ill maybe start a new one for myself. :? :? :?


----------



## Laura61 (May 5, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous. I would love to have the pattern.


----------



## helenmik (Jul 16, 2011)

beautifully done any luck in getting the pattern


----------



## prettyladyknits (Jun 24, 2011)

Beautiful work indeed. Good to see that type of work.


----------



## helenmik (Jul 16, 2011)

thank you very much for trying to send me the pattern
i will keep trying to look for it


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

This is the link where I bought it from, other than that someone who did receive it might forward it to you. http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_nkw=aran+poncho+knitting+pattern&_sacat=0&_dmpt=UK_Crafts_Knitting_Crochet_EH&_odkw=an+poncho+knitting+pattern&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313


helenmik said:


> thank you very much for trying to send me the pattern
> i will keep trying to look for it


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

You did a superb job, what a lot of work I can envision but so pretty.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

CARABELLA said:


> This is the link where I bought it from, other than that someone who did receive it might forward it to you. http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_nkw=aran+poncho+knitting+pattern&_sacat=0&_dmpt=UK_Crafts_Knitting_Crochet_EH&_odkw=an+poncho+knitting+pattern&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313
> 
> 
> helenmik said:
> ...


Thanks so much for the link. I purchased the pattern and will start after Christmas.


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

That's just beautiful!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Sisters R soooo special! I lost a younger sis a few years ago. She crocheted a step afghan for me. I miss her still.
BTW, that is a gorgeous poncho.


----------



## Grandma in Sweden (Nov 26, 2011)

Beautiful! Nice work!


----------



## AGP (Mar 12, 2011)

OMG!!!You are the BEST sister!!!Absolutly gorgeous!!!


----------



## AGP (Mar 12, 2011)

OMG!!!You are the BEST sister!!!Absolutly gorgeous!!!


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

that's a nice one! and you're sweet to give it to your sister!


----------



## cromero55 (Jul 3, 2011)

WoW its beautiful your sister will treasure it.......


----------



## Karen Liebengood (Jan 28, 2011)

Very pretty! I always give my stuff away too! If you do anotyher you should really keep it...Karen


----------

